# Kennt jemand domain-go.de?



## RX Queen (2. April 2004)

Jo Hallo!

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach Webspace für meine Page und da bin ich zufällig über diese Seite hier gestolpert http://www.domain-go.de 
Das sieht ja alles ganz gut und schön aus (vor allem günstig und trotzdem viele Features), aber kann mir vielleicht einer sagen, wo da der Haken ist? Oder hat vielleicht einer von euch seinen Webspace auch bei Domain-go?

Tschööö,
RX Queen


----------



## Tommy (2. April 2004)

Traffic wird nach Fair use Prinzip angeboten. Dies bedeutet, dass du im Prinzip keine größeren Downloads, Bildergallerien etc. anbieten darfst.


----------

